# WTN - Western Uranium



## yogi-in-oz (28 August 2006)

Hi folks,

Another ipo - listing  on  Thursday this week ..... ???

WTN ..... looking good for a big move in 
September 2006, with 4 significant and 
positive time cycles coming into play:

  04-05092006 ..... positive news???

       08092006 ..... spotlight on WTN and
       a strong rally ... 12-15092006 

  18-19092006 ..... positive cycle - finance-related???

       22092006 ..... minor cycle

happy trading

  yogi


----------



## pussycat2005 (8 November 2006)

5.7 million market cap 

15 million shares

RC Drilling commenced

did I mention U stock with olympic dam potential


anyone been following this

recent two day spikes  have caught a lot of people off guard


----------



## chops_a_must (8 November 2006)

I'm not really sure why people would be interested in this stock. WA at the moment is against Uranium mining.


----------



## pussycat2005 (8 November 2006)

WA is leading the push to overturn the three mines policy....


----------



## pussycat2005 (8 November 2006)

Wtn is a new float
Rc drilling has commenced

with the potential of an olympic dam type mineralisation why wouldn't people be interested in this one.

very low market cap plenty of upswing ahead
tightly held register
great management


----------



## Sean K (8 November 2006)

pussycat2005 said:
			
		

> WA is leading the push to overturn the three mines policy....




Actually, I think the WA Gov have stated that they will *not *change their policy even if the National Labor Party change theirs. Can you provide any news articles or references for this? Cheers.


----------



## sleeper88 (8 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Actually, I think the WA Gov have stated that they will *not *change their policy even if the National Labor Party change theirs. Can you provide any news articles or references for this? Cheers.




i agree with kennas, only NT and SA are currently supporting uranium mining atm, with QLD and WA opposing it


----------



## pussycat2005 (8 November 2006)

This could shed some light

SHARES in West Australian uranium explorers rocketed up to 32 per cent higher yesterday in response to the shock resignation of the state's staunchly anti-nuclear premier, Dr Geoff Gallop, on Monday.

Dr Gallop's fierce opposition to uranium mining has hampered opportunities for companies such as Rio Tinto, Paladin Resources, Redport Limited, Nova Energy and Uranex to make progress on their projects in WA.

In an interview with the Herald last month, Dr Gallop insisted WA's uranium deposits would remain in the ground as long as he remained premier.

But with Energy and State Development Minister, Alan Carpenter, tipped as the favourite to replace Dr Gallop, uranium explorers believe a more constructive debate on the merits of yellowcake mining could occur

Carpenter is rio's main man.... lol i bet early next year.... u mining in wa will have its day...


----------



## Sean K (8 November 2006)

pussycat2005 said:
			
		

> This could shed some light
> 
> SHARES in West Australian uranium explorers rocketed up to 32 per cent higher yesterday in response to the shock resignation of the state's staunchly anti-nuclear premier, Dr Geoff Gallop, on Monday.
> 
> ...




I think you'll find Carpenter then came out and stated that he was an anti uranium dude too.    This has not changed as far as I know. 

I do hope he does change and it is my understanding that the State Labor Policy MUST change their uranium stance if the Nat Labor mob do.


----------



## Caliente (8 November 2006)

maite, Dr. Gallop resigned "ages" ago... and dear god Carpenter has been in power for months.

whats the deal with that report of yours?


----------



## noirua (8 November 2006)

Caliente said:
			
		

> maite, Dr. Gallop resigned "ages" ago... and dear god Carpenter has been in power for months.
> 
> whats the deal with that report of yours?




Quite right, that was back on 16th January this year:  http://larvatusprodeo.net/2006/01/16/premier-of-wa-resigns/ 
Lots of views at this URL blog.


----------



## pussycat2005 (8 November 2006)

the staunch oponent of u mining in 
Westerm Australia was Gallop and he no longer exerts any power or influence... Carpenter is a puppet to big miners like rio....  if he did make those comments they were bluff and just towing the party line..i do remember him saying that he was open to debate! .. the waves are going to be made next year at the labour party conference.... Federal Govt wants u mining the federal opposition wants u mining .... their are outspoken wa labour party pollies who want u mining... we will just wait and see what transpires...


----------



## pussycat2005 (8 November 2006)

In any case WTN is probably the  most undervalued u stock on the market especially since it started its rc drilling program this week.... I'm looking forward to the results...it has the capacity to follow NEL   keep it on your watchlist.. 
cheers


----------



## pussycat2005 (8 November 2006)

Exploration Update

Coppermine Bore Copper-Uranium Project

Western Uranium has received the results of a project review that was commissioned in August. The
review was designed to advance understanding of the potential for uranium mineralisation at Coppermine
Bore and assist in targeting for the first RC drill program. It has been successful on both counts.
This work has concluded that Coppermine Bore has the potential to host the following types of uranium
mineralisation:

• Primary intrusive related mineralisation in late stage differentiates of the Boolaloo intrusive suite.
Assays of differentiated granitoid have returned values as high as 349ppm uranium. This value is
similar to the grade of the intrusive related Rossing deposit in Namibia.

• The known copper-uranium mineralisation at Coppermine Bore is hosted by quartz veins and there
is excellent potential for further discoveries of this type of uranium mineralisation. Vein deposits can
be high grade and examples include the Schinkolobwe deposit in the Democratic Republic of the
Congo and the Port Radium deposit in Canada.

• Uranium mineralisation associated with both the contact between the Boolaloo and surrounding
Ashburton Formation sediments and with the sediments themselves. Examples include Jabiluka in
the Northern Territory and Olympic Dam in South Australia.

The first RC drill program at Coppermine Bore will commence testing these targets. It is also significant
that this drilling will test below the water table for the first time, as uranium is readily leached from near
surface rocks. 

Drilling is expected to commence in mid November.

For further information contact:
Mark Hansen
Executive Director
mhansen@
ASX RELEASE 19 October 2006


----------



## sleeper88 (8 November 2006)

well i'll still have indirect exposure to this project, since PDZ has a 50% interest in the coppermine bore project.   and i hope your right about Carpenter's possible backflip on U mining in WA, guess we'll see in the not too distant future


----------



## chops_a_must (8 November 2006)

pussycat2005 said:
			
		

> the staunch oponent of u mining in
> Westerm Australia was Gallop and he no longer exerts any power or influence... Carpenter is a puppet to big miners like rio....  if he did make those comments they were bluff and just towing the party line..i do remember him saying that he was open to debate! .. the waves are going to be made next year at the labour party conference.... Federal Govt wants u mining the federal opposition wants u mining .... their are outspoken wa labour party pollies who want u mining... we will just wait and see what transpires...




Bollocks.

WA Labor need Green preferences to stay in power. Uranium policy in WA has not changed.

So, once again, who would get in here when there are many hurdles to overcome? Unless it can produce, there is no point.


----------



## pussycat2005 (8 November 2006)

the wa stocks like nel rpt are running hard your kind of thinking.... well why would anyone bother...but they are that's the point...!!!!! 

and wtn is rearing to spin tail upwards

they have started digging 

any positive strike...and off its goes leaving dust in your mouth

5.7 million - given the u climate it should have a market cap of at least 20 million and that's still cheap


----------



## blackjack (26 February 2010)

good grief
u read some of these comments and my how things change
now U is all the go and with more and more reactors being built these miners should do well in the long term


----------

